# Warrior Cats: Lightning Clan



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

Rank: clan leader
Name: Duskstar
Status: heavily pregnant
pelt color and markings: Black, with a white patch on her chest and a white tip on her tail
Eye color: Lavender
Other: nobody knows who the father of her kits is.
personality: kind, wise, fair, a good fighter
(any character preferably the deputy can ask who the father is cause I have an awsome twist in mind)


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

(also in this RP Scourge is not dead because he is awsome)


----------

